# Rechargeable battery question



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Skoro will know I’m sure, but he might be getting his cnn fix for the night.... or pbs, don’t remember his Monday night schedule is...

I’ve been trying to figure out what replacement battery to buy, non-name brand without luck. 

Any advice?


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

you can start by getting rid of the effing ads thats covering part of your words.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

SchmitzPlumbing said:


> you can start by getting rid of the effing ads thats covering part of your words.


So it’s not just me! I put in a ticket to the admin.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

here..amazon has a ton to choose from...any 3.6 or 3.7 battery will work and the mah is the capacity, so more is good..
https://www.amazon.com/Button-9900mAh-Rechargeable-18650-Flashlight/dp/B08KDNB6HV/ref=sr_1_4?crid=3USX55JRHJ7YB&dchild=1&keywords=18650+rechargeable+battery&qid=1601936601&sprefix=18650%2Caps%2C163&sr=8-4


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

OpenSights said:


> Skoro will know I’m sure, but he might be getting his cnn fix for the night.... or pbs, don’t remember his Monday night schedule is...
> 
> I’ve been trying to figure out what replacement battery to buy, non-name brand without luck.
> 
> Any advice?



skoro does not watch cnn or pbs because *skoro does not have cable*. I don't have a social media account either unless you count the pz.


That's an 18650 cell which is very common. *Your best bet for cheap/free cells is to open an old laptop battery pack or a powertool pack.* 18v powertools will have 5 or 10 or 15 of those cells. You cna pick high capacity or hiugh drain, not both. High capacity will usually max out at like 2400mah for expensive cells, 2200mah is average. High drain cells can reach discharge rates of around 2C at like 1500mah. *For a flashlight you want high capacity.*


*Unfortunately most of the ones you find for sale are either overpirced, have bogus ratings, or they are factory seconds.* I have some old generic makita packs I took apart that I get cells from for my EDC flashlights. Most aluminum flashlights that take 3 AAA cells in a holder will take an 18650 easily or can be modified to do so.


I charge mine with a nextar vc4 charger.



.


----------



## The cable guy (Oct 31, 2020)

I know it’s a little late but you can also buy those batteries at any vape shop. Most will have a variety of brands and mah ratings. Like I said a little late but it’s another option.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

The cable guy said:


> I know it’s a little late but you can also buy those batteries at any vape shop. Most will have a variety of brands and mah ratings. Like I said a little late but it’s another option.


Yeah but they are probably overpriced because everyone who comes in is a drug addict and you can charge basically whatever you want to give someone a fix.


----------



## The cable guy (Oct 31, 2020)

skoronesa said:


> Yeah but they are probably overpriced because everyone who comes in is a drug addict and you can charge basically whatever you want to give someone a fix.


most shops make their profits from liquids not hardware. My devices use 21700 batteries not 18650’s but they’re usually $8-$10 per battery.

Since quitting smoking I spend way more on my caffeine addiction than my nicotine addiction.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

The cable guy said:


> most shops make their profits from liquids not hardware. My devices use 21700 batteries not 18650’s but they’re usually $8-$10 per battery.
> 
> Since quitting smoking I spend way more on my caffeine addiction than my nicotine addiction.


8-10$ per CELL is overpriced considering you can get a double stack makita 18v BATTERY for ~40$ and you know that all 10 of those CELLs will be high quality 2C 18650s. That's only 4$ a cell and you know they're good, not some re-shrink wrapped shenzen market junk.

You'd be better off getting a power tool pack, disassembling it and using an adapter to make the 18650 fit the 27000 device. Or go completely free and ask a tradesman for a failed battery pack, usually only one cell has died. Specifically infrequently used makita packs have one cell die because the logic board is only given power from one cell.


----------



## The cable guy (Oct 31, 2020)

skoronesa said:


> 8-10$ per CELL is overpriced considering you can get a double stack makita 18v BATTERY for ~40$ and you know that all 10 of those CELLs will be high quality 2C 18650s. That's only 4$ a cell and you know they're good, not some re-shrink wrapped shenzen market junk.
> 
> You'd be better off getting a power tool pack, disassembling it and using an adapter to make the 18650 fit the 27000 device. Or go completely free and ask a tradesman for a failed battery pack, usually only one cell has died. Specifically infrequently used makita packs have one cell die because the logic board is only given power from one cell.


I see what you’re saying but for less than $20 I have a battery and 1 extra. Those 2 have lasted me over a year. I was just speaking for the sake of convienence you don’t have to tear apart a tool battery pack or order them online. You can just go into a store and pick one or 2 up for A relatively Cheap price. They could also pick up a battery charger from one as well. Either way works but for me I’d rather walk into the store and buy 1 battery and be done.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

The cable guy said:


> I see what you’re saying but for less than $20 I have a battery and 1 extra. Those 2 have lasted me over a year. I was just speaking for the sake of convienence you don’t have to tear apart a tool battery pack or order them online. You can just go into a store and pick one or 2 up for A relatively Cheap price. They could also pick up a battery charger from one as well. Either way works but for me I’d rather walk into the store and buy 1 battery and be done.



Look man, I was just trying to make a glib remark on how addicts are suckers! And then you had to jump all over my facts. lolz

And you're still ignoring the fact that it isn't a relatively cheap price. They're not just more expensive, they're of unknown quality. If it's convenience you want that's fine, I overpay for fast food all the time, you just gotta be honest that it's garbage


----------

